# thick workmen



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

These workmen were asked to put bollards up to stop people parking on the path (sidewalk), spot there silly mistake, ha ha jeff


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

HA! They are going to have a hard time getting their van out, huh!


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

Bet their boss was impressed!


----------

